# Soundprobleme in wow



## Swordfish999 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi, seit gestern ist mein sound in wow total verbuggt (nicht da, verzerrt, abgehackt etc.). Als ich auf wow-repair geklickt habe, hat mir das repair-Programm gesagt, dass Wow nicht repariert werden kann und ich es neu installieren muss. Habe ich dann auch gemacht, aber ich habe wieder das selbe Problem. Hatte zufällig jemand mal das selbe Problem oder habt ihr Lösungsvorschläge?

lg

edit: Ich höre garkeinen Sound wenn ich mit dem Rücken zur Soundquelle stehe oder wenn ich exakt gerade davor stehe. Stehe ich seitlich höre ich es aus einem Kopfhörer. Wenn ich auf mein Reittier aufsitzen will kommt ein abgehackter Sound.


----------



## Varitu (11. Oktober 2010)

Hast du vielleicht auf 5.1 Sound gestellt aber nur ein Stereo Set? Könnte erklären warum du nur aus bestimmten richtungen was hörst.
USb-Soundkarte(Headset) die dazwischenfunkt? Sonstige Software (z.B. Mixer) die noch auf den Sound zugreifen?

Gruß varitu


----------



## Swordfish999 (11. Oktober 2010)

wo sollte ich das mit dem 5.1 umgestellt haben? im spiel?

ne keine usb-soundkarte(headset) was dazwischen funkt!

keine mixer die auf den sound eingreifen.

meiner meinung nach hatte ich erst die probleme nachdem ich ein neues reittier erlernt habe oO ? 

edit: wenn man auf das mount aufsetzen will kommt ja 1,5 sekunden ein sound. den habe ich auch nicht


----------



## Swordfish999 (11. Oktober 2010)

Es geht wieder. War mein Fehler -> hatte warum auch immer 7.1 eingestellt. Thema kann geschlossen werden!


----------

